# Name that tune!



## MarcusMaximus (May 14, 2004)

name that tune,  in one sentence.  the person correctly identifying the song AND putting in the next line can then list their choice for the one sentence of another song.  the sentence must be the first line in a verse or part of the chorus.  

here goes.

" i got chills!"

now how's that for a lame start...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

"it's electrifying" - John Travolta, Grease

Next one:
"Momma take this badge from me"


----------



## MXQdRacer (May 14, 2004)

Come on Rock...lol

Knockin' on heavens door.....

Next one:
Almost heaven....West Virginia...


^ that's an easy one..lol


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

You make fun of mine MXQ? LOL!!

Country Roads you hick! J/K 

"For everything you do, I'd like to swallow you..."


----------



## MXQdRacer (May 14, 2004)

lmao.....

Well, I Am from WV originally...lol  But your from Va, so your probably a hick too!  lol Where from in Va?

I have no clue on that one.......


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

I'm from DC.


----------



## MXQdRacer (May 14, 2004)

ahhhhh, DC, Delaware, VA, WVA...it's all the same!! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

hahaha! I wish, i hate this area!!!


----------



## MXQdRacer (May 14, 2004)

Not cool there, huh?   We got a bunch of chicken houses, and soybean farms around here to play in!!  lol


----------



## Crono1000 (May 14, 2004)

ringringringring banana phone


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 14, 2004)

MXQ ... where in WV are you from?


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

system of a down
i fucking hate you

For everything you do, I'd like to swallow you.
And every day im gonna blame you.
Even if you justify every fucking bullshit lie,
It only makes me want to break you.

You pull me down, and you crusify my name
You make me insane. It's broken now
Don't ever look my way, don't even think I'm playing
Cuz' I fucking hate you, your such a liar.
I'd love to hang you, you're all the same to me.

When you repeatedly take advantage of me
The only thought I get of you sickens me.
Everybody knows your fake, your everything I fucking hate.
And I'm everythig that you could neve be.

You pull me down, and you crusify my name
You make me insane. It's broken now
Don't ever look my way, don't even think I'm playing
Cuz' I fucking hate you, you're such a liar.
I'd love to hang you, you're all the same to me.

And I fucking hate you, you're such a liar.
I'd love to hang you, you're all the same to me.
Fuck you! Fuck you! Fuck you! Fuck you!

""spoken break""

You pull me down, and you crusify my name
You make me insane. It's broken now
Don't ever look my way, don't even think I'm playing
Cuz' I fucking hate you, you're such a liar.
I'd love to hang you, you're all the same to me.

And I fucking hate you, you're such a liar.
I'd love to hang you, you're all the same to me.
Fuck you!(fuck you) Fuck you!(fuck you) 
Fuck you!(fuck you) Fuck you!


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

your kisses lift me higher


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

You're the One that I Want
By John Travolta/Olivia Newton-John

I got chills, they're multiplyin', and I'm losin' control
Cause the power you're supplyin', it's electrifyin'

You better shape up, cause I need a man, and my heart is set on you
You better shape up, you better understand, to my heart I must be true
Nothing left, nothing left for me to do

Chorus:
You're the one that I want (you are the one I want), ooh ooh ooh, honey
The one that I want (you are the one I want), ooh ooh ooh, honey
The one that I want (you are the one I want), ooh ooh ooh, honey
The one I need (the one I need), oh yes indeed (yes indeed)

If you're filled with affection, 'n you're too shy to convey
Meditate my direction, feel your way
I better shape up, cause you need a man
I need a man, who can keep me satisfied
I better shape up, if I'm gonna prove
You better prove, that my fate is justified
Are you sure? Yes I'm sure down deep inside


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

your kisses lift me higher


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Burning Love - Elvis


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 14, 2004)

Randy,  you beat me to it but you didn't post a new lyric. 

so here's mine,

"i want to fuck you like an animal.."

( and no, this is not directed to Randy )

bonus points if you can name the lead singer


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Burning Love - Elvis



you forgot to put in ...  " a hunnkkaa  hunkkaa ...."


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Closer by Nine Inch Nails

Lead singer = Trent Reznor 

New Lyrics :  Whatcha going to do if they come for you 
*** And Yes, that does mean you Marcus


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

lyric: whoops i OD'd


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 14, 2004)

shit,,,   ok..  i'll try something more obscure..
"walking in the park just the other day baby."


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Led Zeppelin Misty Mountain Hop...

And you still didn't get my other one...


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 14, 2004)

Inner Circle... 

bad boys


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 14, 2004)

and i read somewhere that the lyrics are not about cops coming to get the bad boys 

but when they come for you is when responsibility comes for you and you have been shirking it.


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Bad Boys Song Lyrics

Bad boys, bad boys whatcha want 
Whatcha gonna do when sherrif John Brown 
come for you tell me whatcha gonna do. 

Bad boys bad boys 
Watcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do 
when they come for you 
Bad boys, bad boys 
Watcha gonna do, watcha gonna do 
when they come for you 

When you were eight 
And you had bad traits 
You go to school and you learn the golden rule 
So why are you acting like a bloody fool 
If you get hot you must get cool 

Bad boys, bad boys 
Watcha gonna do whatcha gonna do 
When they come for you (repeat) 

You chuck it on this one 
You chuck it on this one 
You chuck it on mother and 
You chuck it on you father 
You chuck it on you brother and 
You chuck it on you sister 
You chuck it on that one and you chuck it on me 

Nobody naw give you no break 
Police naw give you no break 
Soldier naw give you no break 
Not even you idren naw give you no break 

Why did you have to act so mean don't you know 
You're a human being born of a mother with 
The love of a father reflections come and reflections go 
I know sometimes you want to let go 
I know sometimes you want to let go


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 14, 2004)

i think that its your turn but while we are waiting... y'all try this one.

"I walked around my good intentions 
and found that there were none "


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

4 a.m.
our lady peace


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 14, 2004)

ok,,   you r 2 good at this..  i have to head out .


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Deep inside the garden of Eden


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Sonnet of Pain


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

no


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

wanted to use this line but you know the rules

I take it away for a minute just to tease her


Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Sir Psycho Sexy
A long, long, long, long time ago
Before the wind, before the snow
Lived a man, lived a man I know
Lived a freak of nature named Sir Psycho

Sir Psycho Sexy that is me
Sometimes I find I need to scream

He's a freak of nature
But we love him so
He's a freak of nature
But we let him go

Deep inside the garden of Eden
Standing there with my hard on bleedin'
Theres a devil in my dick and some demons in my semen
Good God no that would be treason
Believe me Eve she gave good reason
Botty looking too good not to be squeezin'
Creamy beaver hotter than a fever
I'm a givin' 'cause she's the reciever
I won't and I don't hang up until I please her
Makin' her feel like an over achiever
I take it away for a minute just to tease her
Then I give it back a little bit deeper

Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea he's the man that I met 1 time
Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea he's the man that left me blind (chorus)
Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea he's the man he's the man he's
the man

He's a freak of nature
But we love him so
He's a freak of nature
But we let him go

I got stopped by a lady cop
In my automobile
She said get out and spead your legs
And then she tried to cop a feel
That cop she was all dressed in blue
Was she pretty? Boy I'm tellin' you
She stuck my butt with her big black stick
I said "what's up?" now suck my dick
Like a ram getting ready to jam the lamb
She whimpered just a little when she felt my hand
On her crotch so very warm
I could feel her getting wet through her uniform
Proppin' her up on the black and white
Unzipped and slipped "ooo that's tight"
I swatted her like no swat team can
Turned a cherry pie right into jam

(chorus) 

Hello young woman that I love
Pretty punk rock mamma that I'm thinking of
Hold me naked if you will
In your arms in your legs in your pussy I'd kill
To be with you, to kiss with you, I do miss you
I love you

Lay me down ....
Descending waves of graceful pleasure
For your love there is no measure
Her curves they bend with subtle splendor

Now I lay me down to sleep
I pray the funk will make me freak
If I should die before I waked
Allow me Lord to rock out naked
Bored by the ordinary time to take a trip
Calling up a little girl with a bull whip
Lickety split go snap "snap"
Girl gettin' off all in my lap
The tallest tree the sweetest sap
Blowin' my ass right off the map
Ooo and it's nice out here
I think I'll stay for a while


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Oh God I am the American dream


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Bobby Brown Goes Down
- Frank Zappa -


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

your turn


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

he was lookin 4 a soul to steal


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, but who sings it


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Hank Jr does it too but its not his


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Charlie Daniels


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

There ya Go....One of my all time favorites


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

The Charlie Daniels Band
he was in a bind cause he was way behind n he was willin to make a deal


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

1.  Free For All

2.  Sin City


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Wait...Scratch that.... I'm doing this wrong.. I'm naming the song


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Ted Nuggent 1


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Damn Rock you got it.... Good Job


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I should of Been A Cowboy


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

k write a line from a song


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Ok let me think for a bit here


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

should have learned to rope n ride 
wearin my 6 shooter...
Toby Keith?


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Nicely done Rock....


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Well my daddy left home when I was 3


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

its a song not a sob story


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Rising up....back on the street..... took my time, took my chances.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

no


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Well my daddy left home when I was 3



A boy named Sue by Johny Cash


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

U go


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> no



No silly, this was mine for you to figure out 

Here it is....

Rising up....back on the street..... took my time, took my chances.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Survivor eye of the tiger


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Good One


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

oops went the distance now im back on my feet


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I'm better at answering them then giving them


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

that was the next line im supposed to say in the song you ask


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

his daddy used to use him for alligator bait


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Rhinoplasty


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Ok let me try to do one for you


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Me and the boys are playin, but I just can't hear a sound


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Artist: Jerry Reed 
Buy Jerry Reed's CD 

Amos Moses 
Jerry Reed 

Yay! Here comes Amos! 
Now Amos Moses was a Cajun. 
He lived by hisself in the swamp. 
He hunted alligator for a livin'; 
He'd just knock them in the head with a stump. 
The Louisiana law gonna get you, Amos. 
It ain't legal hunting alligator down in the swamp, boy! 

Now everybody blamed his old man 
For making him mean as a snake: 
When Amos Moses was a boy 
His daddy would use him for alligator bait- Tie a rope around his waist and throw him in the swamp! (Ha-ha-ha!) Alligator bait in the Louisiana bayou! 
About forty-five minutes southeast of Thibodeaux, Louisiana Lived a man called Doc Mills South and his pretty wife Hannah. 
Well, they raised up a son that could eat up his weight in groceries- Named him after a man of the cloth; Called him Amos Moses. (Yay! Ha-ha!) 

Now the folks around south Louisiana 
Said Amos was a hell of a man- 
He could trap the biggest, the meanest alligator And just use one hand. 
That's all he got left 'cau' de alligator bit it! (Ha-ha-ha!) Left arm gone clean up to the elbow! 

Well the sheriff caught wind that Amos 
Was in the swamp trappin' alligator skin, So he snuck in the swamp: "Gonna get de boy," 
But he never came out again. 
Well, I wonder where the Louisiana sheriff went to . . . 
Well you can sure get lost in the Louisiana bayou! 
About forty-five minutes southeast of Thibodeaux, Louisiana Lived a cat called Doc Mills South and his pretty wife Hannah. 
Well, they raised up a son that could eat up his weight in groceries- Named him after a man of the cloth; Called him Amos Moses! 

Sit down on 'em, Amos! 
Make it count, son! 
About forty-five minutes southeast of Thibodeaux, Louisiana


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

darn....way off on that one


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Its and i can't come home right now Beth KISS


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Darn you are really good ROCK....


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I can't fool you


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

ancient chinese secret


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Your doing this on purpose Rock ...You're trying to give me hard ones


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Well she's walkin through the clouds


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

the secret 1 isnt 1


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

yes I freaking love Hendrix


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Little Wing: 

Well she's walking through the clouds 
With a circus mind that's running round 
Butterflies and zebras 
And moonbeams and fairy tales 
That's all she ever thinks about 
Riding with the wind. 

When I'm sad, she comes to me 
With a thousand smiles, she gives to me free 
It's alright she says it's alright 
Take anything you want from me,
anything.

Fly on little wing, 
Yeah yeah, yeah, little wing


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

i can't see a single storm cloud in the sky


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Mine....

She called the doctor woke em up..... she said, doctor


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Answer to yours:   Blackhawk - I Sure Can Smell the Rain


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

"Coconut" - Fred Schneider & Deadly Cupcake 

Brother bought a coconut
He bought it for a dime
His sister had another one
She paid it for a lime

She put the lime in the coconut, she drank 'em both up
Put a lime in the coconut, she drank 'em both up
Put a lime in the coconut, she drank 'em both up
Put a lime in the coconut, she called the doctor, woke him up

Said 'Doctor, ain't there nothing I can take
Oh doctor, to relieve this belly ache
I said doctor, ain't there nothing I can take
Oh doctor, to relieve this belly ache'

'Now let me get this straight
You put the lime in the coconut, you drank 'em both up
You put a lime in the coconut, drank 'em both up
Lime in coconut, drink 'em up
You put the lime in the coconut, you called your doctor, woke him up

Said 'Doctor, ain't there nothing I can take
Oh doctor, to relieve this belly ache
I said doctor, ain't there nothing I can take
Doctor, to relieve this belly ache'
'You put the lime in the coconut, drink 'em both together
Put the lime in the coconut, yeah, you'll feel better
Lime in coconut, drink 'em down
You put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the morning''

Oh, brother bought a coconut
He bought it for a dime
His sister had another one
She paid it for the lime

She put the lime in the coconut, she drank 'em both up
Put a lime in the coconut, she called the doctor, woke him up

'Doctor, ain't there nothing I can take
Oh doctor, to relieve this belly ache
I said doctor, ain't there nothing I can take
Oh doctor, to relieve this belly ache'

'You put the lime in the coconut, drink 'em both together
Put the lime in the coconut, yeah, you'll feel better
Lime in coconut, swallow 'em whole
Put the lime in the coconut, you're such a silly woman'

Whoah
I said oh
I said aahhh
Oh
Get ready to sing
' Doctor
Doctor
Doctor
Oh, doctor, what can I take?'

'You put the lime in the coconut, yeah, you'll feel better
Lime in coconut, call me in the morning

Call me in the morning, I'll tell you what to do
Call me in the morning, I'll tell you what to do
Call me in the morning, I'll tell you what to do
Call me in the morning, I'll tell you what to do'

' Daoaoaoaoaoaoaoaoaoaoaoctor
Daoaoaoaoaoaoaoaoaoaoaoctor
Doctor
Doctor'

'Call me in the morning, I'll tell you what to do
Call me in the morning, I'll tell you what to do
Call me in the morning, I'll tell you what to do'


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

No it was "Lime In the Coconut" theme song to Practical Magic the movie


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

You did have the learics right though


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

How could anybody be so unkind


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Mine:
Silver hair and ragged shirt and baggy pants...


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Mr Bo Jangles


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Danggg.... You got it.... 

I thought sure I would get you on that one


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

How could anybody b so unkind


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

as to arrest a man for driving while blind


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Driving While Blind ZZ top


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Drivin while blind by ZZ Top


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Hey I'm supposed to answer that


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

oopsie


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

And I got it too


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

....  Hey are you making fun of me now


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Let me think of a good one for you...
You're to fast


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

no im waiting


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

When Your Young and your heart is an open book.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Paul McCartney


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Nice..... Song was Live and Let Die...
And was also done by Guns and Roses so I would have given you either one


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Who's next?


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

im tired of puttin up with your sober ways


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Let's go get drunk then


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

k


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Will you be ready in say an hour?


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

rum n coke not the powdery kind


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

im always ready


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Of course,  I would spoil the Rock only in the best way


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

tired of lookin at you through an alcoholic haze


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Of course,  I would spoil the Rock only in the best way


you'd never get any sleep then


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Ok ..now your givin me hard ones again


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

I'm tired of putting up 
With your sober ways
Tired of looking at you 
Through an alcoholic haze 
You better change 
I'm begging you please 
Cuz if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 

I wake up in the morning 
I'm under the roof 
But I get no sympathy 
Baby you're too aloof 
You better change 
Yes, I'm begging you please 
Cuz if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 

Budweiser, budweiser, miller lite 
Take a little nip baby it's alright 
All a fellow wants is company 
Come on baby have a taste with me 

Yeah, you say it's alright baby 
You don't care 
But as soon as I indulge 
I get that icy stare 
You better change 
I'm begging you please 
Cuz if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 

Don't give me no lectures 
'Bout stress and strife 
So-ber-i-ety 
Just ain't my way of life 
You better change 
Yes, I'm begging you please 
Cuz if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 

Yeah, budweiser, budweiser, miller lite 
Take a little nip baby it's alright 
All a fellow wants is company 
Come on baby have some fun with me 

Yeah, you say it's alright baby 
You don't care 
But as soon as I indulge 
I get that icy stare 
You better change 
I'm begging you please 
Cuz if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 

Well, if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 
Yes, if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> you'd never get any sleep then



I wouldn't want any sleep
You get enough of that when your number is up


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

George Thorogood 1 of my favs


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Mine too


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I have a few of his albums here somewhere lurking in the corner


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I think I have his bad to the bone album


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

i saw him open for the rolling stones in the sun devil stadium in arizona


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

i come in last nite about half past ten


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

"I came into this world as a reject, look into these eyes...."


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Wow! sounds awsome... 

I have seen many of the hot bands back in the 70's.  They used to play what they called Day on the Green here where like 6 top bands would play one after the other.

I have seen George as well at the Oakland Colesium I believe


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Then you'll see the size of the flames That are pullin on my past Burnin Limp Bizket


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

I've seen a ton of bands. Some of the best. AC/DC before angus died even go me


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Yours are to hard for me Rock


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I need your help..


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

that baby a mine wouldnt let me in Move It On Over another G Thorogood


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Stripperellas can cut glass mine r nuttin


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

I play an old saloon from 9 to half past 1


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> I've seen a ton of bands. Some of the best. AC/DC before angus died even go me



I've seen AC/DC before Angus died too... I used to see them all the time.  Here are some off the top of my head that I seen regularly...

Pat Travers
Ted Nugent
Foreigner
Peter Frampton
David Bowie
Led Zeppelin
Greatful Dead
Heart
Kansas
Def Leppard
Bob Segar
Pat Bennitar
Montrose Queen
Ac/DC of course
Lynard Skynard
Rolling STones
REOspeedwagon

and many more


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Where are you Rock?


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Me 2 except zeppelin man nice. i liked ZZtop dire straits Zappa god ive been 2 so many


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Maine


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I never seen Frank Zappa in concert....one that I haven't


Maine...whatchu doin way out there?


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Aerosmith, Van Halen, Eric Clapton, Cheap Trick, Elvis Costello,


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I've seen Aerosmith, Van Halen,  Cheap Trick ...


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Born here n came home after vegas... raisin 2 kids now after a divorce n feel safer here but hate it we made plans to move to temecula but ....


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I even partied with Bon Jovi....I met him when he was just starting out playing small gigs and nite clubs here


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

cool saw them , ratt, poison, talking heads,


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your divorce....can be tough on the kids I bet..


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

And you should feel safe wherever you go...


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

no they know daddy still loves us all n they like havin a home where they got a big sucker for their smiles as the boss...


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

"Another night slowly closes in,
 And i feel so lonely".


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Well it is good that they still have a good relationship with their father.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

i don't thats why we stayed here look at the pic of my daughter in my gallery... shes gettin sexy n it worries me


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Well your a pretty lady Rock... any guy would be luck to be with you.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Touching heat freezing on my skin I pretend you still hold me I'm going crazy, I'm losing sleep I'm in too ...The Flames Cheap Trick


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Your daughter is very cute...   

Yeah I think as a mother or father....it is a fear sometimes to watch your daugher especially mature into a pretty young lady .
If she was mine I would definately be looking out for her....and anyone thinking of dating her would have to answer to me or my double barrel shotgun


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

my kids say if The Rock comes here he's had it. Especially my son they're very possessive


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I thought you were the Rock


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

She has pics of guys on her walls but her real interest right now is designing a bike for orange county choppers n she talks about the west coast chopper guys like they're old friends


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

But I can undertand that...kids will always lookout for their mother.

That's a good thing


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

no sorry i can't wrestle but you should see my box uh me box


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Wow she wants to design a bike at her age....such high ambitions...that's great 

I watch those chopper guys too...the old man is funny as hell.  I like the way he is always yelling at his son.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

1 of the guys she just calls fat useless guy....


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, that must be the dad


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

no she likes Paul Sr I think he's the dad


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

The biggest one is the dad


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

With the big mustache


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

With the biker arms from hell


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

You going to be on later Rock?
I think I'm going to take my sober butt and go for a walk... I need some fresh air.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

I have no clue. I went to a bike rally in ventura . Sonny Berger was there the infamous hells angel guy or my 1st hubby said it was him


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Maybe we can talk later or tomorrow.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

k c ya


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Yeah they make some awsome bikes... I bet it was fun going to the rally just to see all the awsome bikes.


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I like to watch the designs they come up with on American chopper.... 

they built a bike for Snap on Tools....awsome
One for Jerry Springer....  
One for another talk show host...forget his name...


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

yep but the hells angels beat the crap out of a guy that was with us...he deserved it


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Kewl...   Always nice to see a deserving ass beating


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

he was a dentist should have beat him just 4 that ha ha


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

really i hate fights unless they're sports events i saw the ali holmes fight in nevada


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Ok....Rock... I will talk to you soon...  Have to get my conformed butt out of this chair it is killing me.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

bye we ruined this game crap it was fun


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I used to like boxing until I found how fixed and crooked the circuit is....   makes it not worth watching.


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Yes I had a good time

Thanks for playin with me Rock...  Your sweet


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

yeah n what happened to kick boxing


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I will be back just have to get my circulation back in my ass


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

"I'm not a perfect person
 As many things I wish I didn't do
 But I continue learning
 I never meant to do those things to you"


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I love to watch the battle of the astrodome or something like that....those were awsome... where anything goes.  Ever look at their ears.  They get hit so many times their ears look like califlowers


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

ok talk to you soon Rock.....


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Reason Hoobastank


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

I\'m not a perfect person 
As many things I wish I didn\'t do 
But I continue learning 
I never meant to do those things to you 
And so I have to say before I go 
That I just want you to know 

I\'ve found a reason for me 
To change who I used to be 
A reason to start over new 
And the reason is you 

I\'m sorry that I hurt you 
It\'s something I must live with everyday 
And all the pain I put you through 
I wish that I could take it all away 
And be the one who catches all your tears 
That\'s why I need you to hear 

I\'ve found a resaon for me 
To change who I used to be 
A reason to start over new 
And the reason is you 
And the reason is you 
And the reason is you 
And the reason is you 

I\'m not a perfect person 
I never meant to do those things to you 
And so I have to say before I go 
That I just want you to know 

I\'ve found a reason for me 
To change who I used to be 
A reason to start over new 
And the reason is you 

I\'ve found a reason to show 
A side of me you didn\'t know 
A reason for all that I do 
And the reason is you


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Reason Hoobastank


Damn...... your good


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

i like the way sparkling earrings lay


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

This one is courtesy of my 10 yr old daughter..Lets seeif you can get 4 out of 4

"You can change your life
 You can change your clothes
 If you change your mind
 Well that's the way it goes"


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Hillary Duff my son is 6  You can change your life???You can change your clothes???If you change your mind, Well, that???s the way it goes, But I???m gonna ...


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

against your skin so brown
n I wanna sleep with you in the desert tonight
with a million stars all around


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

You are the king or should I say the Queen, of name that tune.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Peaceful Easy Feeling Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

no winners that means the games over pout


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> against your skin so brown
> n I wanna sleep with you in the desert tonight
> with a million stars all around


sorry .....I suck at name that tune.....


BTW I live in the desert


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

i grew up in Maine music was the only cool thing kids had back then


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> no sorry i can't wrestle but you should see my box uh me box



" my girlfriend may not be able to wrestle but you should see her box!"

i believe that this is the quote.  some fella walked in the other day with this written on his t shirt.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

yep, that sayin is older than dirt.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

What about the neighbors, what they gonna say


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Look At Little Sister (S.R. Vaughan - ASCAP)
Audio: Soul To Soul, Live Alive, The Real Deal: Greatest Hits Vol. 2, SRV box set
Video: SRV box set 

Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey mama, look at little sister
Out in the back yard, playing like this
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, look at litle sister
Hey, hey, hey, hey, look at little sister

What about the neighbors, what they gonna say
Stop little sister, gettin' carried away
Hey, hey, hey, look at little sister
Hey, hey,hey,hey, look at little sister

Shakin' like a tree, rollin' like a log
Shakin' and 'a rollin' now, that ain't all
Hey, hey, hey, look at little sister
Hey, hey, hey, hey, look at little sister

Shakin' like a tree, rollin' like a log
Shakin' and 'a rollin' now, that ain't all
Hey, hey, hey, look at little sister
Hey, hey, hey, hey, look at little sister

What about the neighbors, what they gonna say
Stop little sister, gettin' carried away
Hey, hey, hey, look at little sister
Hey, hey, hey, hey, look at little sister


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

sounds strange to read it but SRV rocks....let's see
each time I drink n start to think


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 15, 2004)

don't know that one..


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 15, 2004)

while we are waiting for someone to pop  in to give us the answer...
here's one to try

"you can call me a punk, i like to scrap when i'm drunk"


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

April Wine

Don't Push Me Around


Well you can call me a punk, I like to scrap when I'm drunk
And I'm just likely to cause a scene
I got an old Cadillac, I like to sit in the back
And flog the dog between the covers of Sex-teen

Hey man, I said now don't push me around
Hey man, I'm eighteen and I've been around

I'm gonna buy me some wine, I'm gonna have a good time
And don't you tell me what I shouldn't do
Cause you just don't understand, I'm not a boy, I'm a man
But you don't wanna hear from nothin', now do you

Hey man, I said now don't push me around
Hey man, I'm eighteen and I've been around

Well you can tell me I'm right, and you can tell me I'm wrong
But I don't really care what you say
I'm gonna drive into town with the top rolled down
And find me someone who's been feelin' the same way
Been pushed around, I've been taken by clowns
They're makin' millions just for fun, what a bad break
And who's to know if the show was a show
With his picture on the cover of Newsweek

Now hey man, I said don't push me around
Hey man, I'm eighteen and I've been around
Hey man, I said now don't push me around
Hey man, I'm eighteen and I've been around


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

10 Feet Tall And Bullet Proof 
(Travis Tritt)
I'm a full grown man
That's plain to see
But nowhere near as full grown
As I'd like to be
But I'll find a bar
And I'll have a few
Until I'm ten feet tall and bulletproof
Now, I'd hit the dance floor
Each time I'd have the chance
That is if these two left feet
Knew how to dance
'Bout the only time
I'm kicking up my shoes
Is when I'm ten feet tall and bulletproof
Well, I start to feel like Superman
Then I pick a fight
Only to find that my opponent's
Holding kryptonite
You'd think I'd learn my lesson
But, I'm still paying dues
Each time I drink and start to think
I'm ten feet tall and bulletproof
My woman left me
She called me a clown
Well that's the general consensus
In this town
But I had it coming
Lord to tell the truth
For acting ten feet tall and bulletproof


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

He kissed her then and there she took his ring, took his babies


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Young Americans
David Bowie
Words and music by David Bowie
Couple of words indistinguishable in second verse

They pulled in just behind the bridge
He lays her down, he frowns
"Gee my life's a funny thing, am I still too young?"
He kissed her then and there
She took his ring, took his babies
It took him minutes, took her nowhere
Heaven knows, she'd have taken anything, but
CHORUS (SHE)
  All night
  She wants the young American
  Young American, young American, she wants the young American
  All right
  She wants the young American
Scanning life through the picture window
She finds the slinky vagabond
He coughs as he passes her Ford Mustang, but
Heaven forbid, she'll take anything
But the freak, and his type, all for nothing
He misses a step and cuts his hand, but
Showing nothing, he swoops like a song
She cries "Where have all Papa's heroes gone?"
CHORUS (SHE)
All the way from Washington
Her bread-winner begs off the bathroom floor
"We live for just these twenty years
Do we have to die for the fifty more?"
CHORUS (HE)
  All night
  He wants the young American
  Young American, young American, he wants the young American
  All right
  He wants the young American
Do you remember, your President Nixon?
Do you remember, the bills you have to pay
Or even yesterday?
Have you have been an un-American?
Just you and your idol singing falsetto 'bout
Leather, leather everywhere, and
Not a myth left from the ghetto
Well, well, well, would you carry a razor
In case, just in case of depression?
Sit on your hands on a bus of survivors
Blushing at all the afro-Sheilas
Ain't that close to love?
Well, ain't that poster love?
Well, it ain't that Barbie doll
Her heart's been broken just like you have
CHORUS (YOU)
  All night
  You want the young American
  Young American, young American, you want the young American
  All right
  You want the young American
You ain't a pimp and you ain't a hustler
A pimp's got a Cadi and a lady got a Chrysler
Black's got respect, and white's got his soul train
Mama's got cramps, and look at your hands ache
  (I heard the news today, oh boy)
I got a suite and you got defeat
Ain't there a man you can say no more? 
And, ain't there a woman I can sock on the jaw?
And, ain't there a child I can hold without judging?
Ain't there a pen that will write before they die?
Ain't you proud that you've still got faces?
Ain't there one damn song that can make me
break down and cry?
CHORUS (I)  (repeat 3 times)
  All night
  I want the young American
  Young American, young American, I want the young American
  All right
  I want the young American


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

if you'll be my tennessee chicken


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 15, 2004)

peaceful easy feeling: Eagles


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Dixie Chicken
By Lowell George & Martin Kibbee


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

For your lights to shine on me
For your song inside of me
This we bring to you


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

actually its Lowell George n Little Feat but Garth does it to n s2@@!! it's dixie chicken
 Little Feat lyrics  
Album Waiting For Columbus  
Song Title Dixie Chicken lyrics  
Comment: Click here to view comment for this song -> click here to add small comment 
Lyrics Ive seen the bright lights of Memphis
And the Commodore Hotel
And underneath a street lamp, i met a southern belle
Oh she took me to the river, where she cast her spell
And in that southern moonlight, she sang this song so well

If youll be my Dixie chicken ill be your Tenessee lamb
And we can walk together down in Dixieland
Down in Dixieland

We made all the hotspots, my money flowed like wine
Then the low-down southern whiskey, yea, began to fog my mind
And i dont remember church bells, or the money i put down
On the white picket fence and boardwalk
On the house at the end of town
Oh but boy do i remember the strain of her refrain
And the nights we spent together
And the way she called my name

If youll be my Dixie chicken ill be your Tenessee lamb
And we can walk together down in Dixieland
Down in Dixieland

Many years since she ran away
Yes that guitar player sure could play
She always liked to sing along
She always handy with a song
But then one night at the lobby of the Commodore Hotel
I chanced to meet a bartender who said he knew her well
And as he handed me a drink he began to hum a song
And all the boys there, at the bar, began to sing along

If youll be my Dixie chicken ill be your Tenessee lamb
And we can walk together down in Dixieland
Down in Dixieland, Down in Dixieland


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I got it Rock ...look up ..I changed it


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

be back ...have to go put away laundry


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Journey Lights


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I can't fool you Rock


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

they're gettin harder though


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

come down off your throne n leave your body alone


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 15, 2004)

"I'm too swift on my toes to get caught up wit you hoes..."   

Had to counter that countrry crap.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

D12 LYRICS

"Nasty Minds"

[girl giggling] Stop!
You want me to do what? What are those?
You want me to stick those in your what?

[Bizarre laughing]

[Chorus: Bizarre + Truth Hurts]
What is on yo' nasty mind (nasty mind, nasty mind)
Don't you wanna get fucked from behind (from behind, from behind)
Then treat me like a dirty slave (dirty slave, dirty slave)
And beat me like I won't behave - I just wanna get freaky baby!

[Swifty McVay]
Huh, I'm too swift on my toes to get caught up wit you hoes
You don't know me, see I ain't gotta front or play the role
I'm an O.G., I know when you bein phony
See you probably bonin them officers just to pull up on me
That's why sixty percent of women is lonely
They get in my mix only, then try to creep slowly because they nosy
I ain't listen to what, my momma told me
I fuck 'em and pass to my homies (right)
Then he fuck 'em and pass 'em to the homies (take her)
I'm a nasty-ass macaroni; you flashin fast money
you can pass a Roley FUCK a alimony
If you want me, and ain't out screamin about your monthly
I'll be stickin yo' pretty ass until you turn ugly (damn!)
You suddenly see stars when fuckin me
Ain't no menages, I want 'em in threes, release your garments (trick)
It ain't even me to hold back, I fucked yo' moms quick
Have her runnin around this bitch screamin, "That's my dick!"

[Kuniva]
Yo I know I'm dogmatic, but yo' pussy walls done had it (that's right)
It's evident that you've been fuckin like a jackrabbit
But I stay focused, so I acted like I didn't notice (mm-hmm)
And fucked her with no baby lotion and bust in the soapdish
Hoe you can quote this - your breath is smellin like
you done sucked a senior citizen's old dick in goat spit (god damn!)
You gon' get choked quick, talkin all that hoe shit
All aggressive askin for a slow kiss, no bitch! (the fuck outta here)
You like freakin, see you every night creepin
Suckin off the nice deacons, slut you made his wife leave him (cunt)
So keep slurpin I'll be down to the fullest
But forget it bitch, yo' nipples look like AK bullets

[Chorus]

[Kon Artis]
Yo - I'm tearin down whatever you built, your marriage is through
cause I answered your wife's door naked wrapped in a quilt
Hoes say, "Kon Artis got a dick so big!"
Man I can persuade any bitch to have eight of my kids, shit
Beeitch, I should be locked up for havin honies legs cocked up
in the back of my pops truck
I'm not fucked up, I just got a fetish for shootin
Cum in coochie to the pussy is pootin it back out
I sixty-nined this one bitch and she bled in my mouth (shit)
Kicked her out, cleaned the couch out, and beat up my crouch(?)
I don't gotta creep in hotels, I cheat at my house
See I'm a dog, I don't need to keep a secret hideout (nahh)

[Bizarre]
All night I've been snortin [sniffs]
Your age and where you from - it's just not important (nahh)
You look like one of my mistresses
On welfare, ten kids like the rest of my bitches
Dreams of fuckin a handicapped bitch
Suck my dick while your teeth start to grit (whore)
And a slave, that's how I want you to treat me
I ain't into S&M, but I love when you beat me (ahhh!)
I told you I was a horny-ass freak
While I'm beatin my meat, your daughter actin like she asleep
(Yeah right) My love is like thunder and lightning
After it's over, I'm lookin like I got my ass kicked by Tyson


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

my daughter is 12


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Lickin pussy underwater shootin bubbles up your ass


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Are you talking to us Rock, or is that your song lyrics?


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

You are very bad rock 

VERY BAD


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

a really Rock-in song


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

sounds like Molly Hatchet...but let me see


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Is it Kid Rock - Bawitdaba


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Sweet blossom come on, under the willow, we can have high times if you'll abide

We can discover the wonders of nature, rolling in the rushes down by the riverside


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

WELCOME 2 THE PARTY (ODE 2 THE OLD SCHOOL)

Intro:
It ain't nothing but a party here
From the early evening til the break of day
So step this way and let your mind be free
And by the way... "welcome to the party"

Verse 1:
Well my name's Kid Rock I'm a Capricorn
Detroit's city where I was born
When I was young I knew I'd always be
A super live body rockin' MC
I'm T-N-T I'm dynamite
And I???m gonna rock this party all damn night
I've got the gift of gab I can walk the walk
I became an emcee when I learned to talk
Sayin' goo-goo ga-ga
I gotta lotta time to eat MC's like piranahs
I'm a pro at this, yeah the ultimate
'Cause I don't spit my rap too quick
I'm the ladies pick all around the world
But I only got eyes for just one girl
I don't roll twirl like a ballarena
I roll through towns and I rock arenas
I may seem a little under age
But at least I am not under paid
I'm one of a kind here to shock your mind
And I will serve no rhymes before their time
The K-K-Kid Rock, that is my name
And if you ask me again, I'll tell you the same
Who's to blame I don't really know
But my game's so tight I think I'm gonna go pro
So here we go here here we go
I'm gonna rock it up high, then rock it down low
From the floor to the ceiling to the living room
'Cause people like to hear my bass go boom boom boom ba boom
The one two three the three two one
Don't stop me know I've just begun
Don't cut me down don't start no fight
Or I'll put my foot in your ass tonight
I'm outta sight, like the planet Mars
And when I set my sights I shoot for stars
I don't like small cars or real big women
But somehow I always find myself in 'em
I'm a hidden gem, a rollin' stone
I'm a one man band with a microphone
Here to make you shake and move your body
So come on in and welcome to the party

Chorus:
It ain't nothing but a party hey
From the early evening to the break of day
So step this way and let your mind be free
And by the way welcome to the party

Interlude:
Uh uh excuse me Mr. Kid Rock can I do my thing 
Can I have a
little something to say right here
"Oh yeah go ahead baby"

I'm a real live show and you can watch me throw
I'm the M to the L and I'll let ya know
Life is too sweet and it'll make ya fat
I've got a pound of dank and a gallon of Cognac
I'm all of that and a bag of chips
I'm the whole damn party mix
I'm the chick that doesn???t seem all too classy
You can't party with me but you can kiss my ass

Chorus:
It ain't nothing but a party here
From the early evening to the break of day
So step this way and let your mind be free
And by the way "welcome to the party"

Verse 2:
Hey Grandmaster 5 that old school shit's fresh
But uh let's rock some of that fuckin' 1998 Kid Rock shit bro
I'm an Irish lad, but don't call me Clancy
I'm gonna rock it for Dixie to suit your fancy
Rock your pants off and party my dick off
People want to know when's the tour gonna kick off
I'm no rip-off , it???s all original
Not too political...a little cynical
About the fakes and squakers that talk a lot of Ka-ka
I know a lot of chicks that like to call me poppa
Don't start drama...mack in the Bahamas
Rock on the dance floor to din dada
Cause I'm a player that you love to hate
Got your girl suckin' dick on video tape
I like pussy...suckin' on titties
Fucked a lot of different bitches from a bunch of different cities
Kid Rock and I'm the same old fool
I'll tell ya to drop your boyfriend then drop outta high school
I got a whirlpool...don't even ask
Lickin' pussy underwater shootin' bubbles up your ass
I'm so crass that I'm the last of my kind
Me, Slick Willie in the DC Shrine
Sometimes I rhyme just for kicks
Forget the bullshit and bust like this
I don't steal from the rich and give to the poor
I take from my bitches from give it to my whores
What up I'm saying everybody
You get fucked up and I'll rock the party

Rock the party(8x)


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Grateful-Dead's Lyrics - Sugar Magnolia Lyrics 
Sugar magnolia, blossoms blooming, heads all empty and I don???t care,
Saw my baby down by the river, knew she???d have to come up soon for air.

Sweet blossom come on, under the willow, we can have high times if you???ll abide
We can discover the wonders of nature, rolling in the rushes down by the riverside.

She???s got everything delightful, she???s got everything I need,
Takes the wheel when I???m seeing double, pays my ticket when I speed

She comes skimmin??? through rays of violet, she can wade in a drop of dew,
She don???t come and I don???t follow, waits backstage while I sing to you.

Well, she can dance a cajun rhythm, jump like a willys in four wheel drive.
She???s a summer love for spring, fall and winter. she can make happy any man alive.

Sugar magnolia, ringing that bluebell, caught up in sunlight, come on out singing
I???ll walk you in the sunshine, come on honey, come along with me.

She???s got everything delightful, she???s got everything I need,
A breeze in the pines and the sun and bright moonlight, lazing in the sunshine yes
Indeed.

Sometimes when the cuckoo???s crying, when the moon is half way down,
Sometimes when the night is dying, I take me out and I wander around, I wander
???round.

Sunshine, daydream, walking in the tall trees, going where the wind goes
Blooming like a red rose, breathing more freely,
Ride our singin???, I???ll walk you in the morning sunshine
Sunshine, daydream. sunshine, daydream. walking in the sunshine


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

she said her name was emergency n asked to see my gun


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

You really like this game don't you Rock


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Love it


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

The flamin heart band


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

the tractors baby likes to rock it

Baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train. 

Train.
Train, tray, tray, train. 

Two - aw, look out!
Ah, rock it.
Oh ee do ee do ee do ee rock it.
Do dee da da, do ee ooh ow.
Boogie woogie choo choo train. 

You know, she likes to take me dancin´ on the outskirts of town,
Where the music´s turned up and the lights are turned down.
Shakin´, shakin´, shakin´ on the dance, dance floor.
Crowd, crowd, screamin´, screamin´ more, more, more. 

Got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place;
Got it stacked to the ceilin´, got it stickin´ in your face.
You know, my baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train. 

Johnny´s in the back room suckin´ on his gin.
Police are at the front door screamin´: "Let me in."
Go, go, go-go dancer busy showin´ off her chest.
She don´t know what she´s doin´ but she tries to do her best. 

She got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place.
Got it stacked to the ceilin´, got it stickin´ in your face.
You know, my baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train. 

Baby likes to rock it. (Rock it, rock it.)
Baby likes to rock it. (Rock it, rock it.)
Baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train. 

She got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place.
Got it stacked to the ceilin´, got it stickin´ in your face.
You know, my baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train. 

Instrumental break. 

She said her name was ´Emergency´ and asked to see my gun.
Said her telephone number was 911.
Got brother Jimmy on the T.V., killer on the stereo,
She said if you want to get it, you got to let it go. 

She got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place.
Got it stacked to the ceilin´, got it stickin´ in your face.
You know, my baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train. 

Baby likes to rock it. (Rock it, rock it.)
Baby likes to rock it. (Rock it, rock it.)
Baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train. 

She got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place.
Got it stacked to the ceilin´, got it stickin´ in your face.
You know, my baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train. 

Baby likes to rock it. (Rock it, rock it.)
Baby likes to rock it. (Rock it, rock it.)
Baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train. 

She got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place.
Got it stacked to the ceilin´, got it stickin´ in your face.
You know, my baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train. 

Baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

do you download songs rock?


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

tons


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

aol musicnet


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Kewl


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

the varity of what i download is such a span you'd think sybil was sittin here


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

how about
well I don't care about history


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Nahhhh, Actually I am the same way.  People always thought it was funny.  I listen to music based on my mood.  My mood changes often... Sometimes I like country, other times R & B, other times even some rap.  There is no music out there in my mind that I would refuse to listen to.  I am always open to something that I might like.  I think if you do that then you are limiting yourself to a lot of great music out there.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Rock n Roll High school - Ramones


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

i can't appreciate jazz yuk but i still know all the songs


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

you go guy


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I can't say that I have any jazz or classical.   It doesn't mean I would refuse to listen though.  Maybe I might like something someday in that category


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

when im old n deaf maybe


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I remember when I was in Reno and I sat at the piano bar.  The guy was playing some classical and jazz that was pretty relaxing to listen to in that type of environment.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> when im old n deaf maybe


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

or drunk


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

a guy i dated there in Vegas I mean loved jazz n i tried but it just didnt move me at all


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

and sitting at a piano bar


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

no a little club


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

remember being deaf after concerts?


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I don't listen to jazz or classical like I said....
My point is that you shouldn't completely close yourself off to anything.  There may be that one song in a million that you might really like.  Maybe it brings back memories, or whatever the reason...   That was my point.  

Naturally at my age I'm not ready to fixate on listening to classical in a rocking chair yet  laugh:


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

I love bagpipes n I know it's something about my grandfather...they make me cry


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

I don't remember but my heart does.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Oh yeah I remember being deaf at concerts...  

Remember when I told you about the day on the greens here where 6 bands played one after another.    I couldn't hear for about a week after that.  I had a buzzing sound in my ears for a week  

Then as I got older I wisened up and either wore ear plugs or didn't sit that close...  I didn't want to go deaf at a young age.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

I know that buzzin well


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> I love bagpipes n I know it's something about my grandfather...they make me cry



Now that is one thing I don't think I could even be open to is bag pipes..  I have always hated them with a passion.  I can't stand to hear bag pipes ..... maybe something that goes back in childhood who knows


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

my granfather probably kicked your grandfathers ass


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I don't know...If he was playing bagpipes,  it may just be the other way around


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

good one


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

still laughing


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I didn't know your grandfather was a blonde


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

he wasn't. now I'm gonna hafta buff up n kick yours


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Rock, you are having way to much fun


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

these r the last dudes I had trouble with


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

I know pathetic isn't it.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

haha....that's funny Rock


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

That was cute...really was...


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

I love the weird smilies. People r so clever.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Are you one of these girls I see on COPS... always beatin their boyfriend and or husband (domestic violence)


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

no theres better ways to put a man on his knees but I do like some playful wrestling.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Now that was a very good answer Rock....


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

In fact... I would rate that answer a big 10


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Aerosmith big 10 inch record


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

(shaking head)


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

be back...have to go make another laundry run


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

we should start a thread people can post fav smilies in n snag others.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Man...we are really turning into a couple of post whores Aren't we?   GEEZE!


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

pretty soon we can see nekkid people I heard


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Taking my son n his little buddy to get ice cream.back soon


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

ok...bring me one too


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I'll have my favorite "Chocolate Mint" or "Mint n Chip"


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

mine's Ben n Jerry's coffee heath bar crunch


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

And my guess would have been Chunky Monkey


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Where did you go?


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

You must be still eating your ice cream


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

sorry visitin the post whore thread


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

the other one


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

oops I wrote the fav thing just before we left.


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

"Do you think I???m faking
 when I???m lying next to you
 Do you think that I am blind
 nothing left for me to lose"


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Seether 
Driven Under 

Do you think I???m faking
when I???m lying next to you?
Do you think that I am blind
nothing left for me to lose?
Must be something on your mind
something lost and left behind 
Do you know I???m faking now?

Do you know I???m faking 
when I???m lying next to you?
Do you know that I am blind to everything you ever do?
Must be something on your mind
something lost for me to find
Do you know I???m faking?

Then she told me she had a gun
it sounded like she???d used it once before on him 
Then she told me she had a gun
it sounded like she???d used it once before, oh man

I guess you know I???m faking
when I tell you I love you
I guess you know that I am blind 
to everything you say and do 
Must be something on my mind
there???s nothing left for me to hide
Do you know I???m faking?

Then she told me she had a gun
it sounded like she???d used it once before on him 
Then she told me she had a gun
it sounded like she???d used it once before, oh man

We have to succumb to the feelings we can never face
I need you. I breathe you.
I can???t go through this all again. 
We have to succumb to 
the feelings we can never face I need you. 
I breathe you. I can???t go through this???

Then she told me she had a gun
it sounded like she???d used it once before

Then she told me she had a gun
it sounded like she???d used it once before on him
Then she told me she had a gun
it sounded like she???d used it once before, oh man 
Then she told me she had a gun
she says she wants to use it on me now???


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

i cant hide the way i feel


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> And my guess would have been Chunky Monkey



you makin fun of my monkey?


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

"Foot on the pedal never ever false metal
 Engine running hotter than a boiling kettle
 My job's ain't a job it's a damn good time
 City to city I'm running my rhymes
 On location touring around the nation"


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Beastie Boys Lyrics

No Sleep 'Til Brooklyn Lyrics



No sleep 'til - Brooklyn

Foot on the pedal never ever false metal
Engine running hotter than a boiling kettle
My job's ain't a job it's a damn good time
City to city I'm running my rhymes
On location touring around the nation
Beastie Boys always on vacation
Itchy trigger finger but a stable turntable
I do what I do best because I'm illing and able
Ain't no faking your money I'm taking
Going coast to coast watching all the girlies shaking
While you're at the job working nine to five
The Beastie Boys at the Garden cold kickin' it live

No sleep 'til -

Another plane another train
Another bottle in the brain
Another girl another fight
Another drive all night
Our manager's crazy he always smokes dust
He's got his own room at the back of the bus
Tour around the world you rock around the clock
Plane to hotel girls on the jock
We're thrashing hotels like it's going out of style
Getting paid along the way cause it's worth your while
Four on the floor Adrock's out the door
M.C.A.'s in the back because he's skeezin' with a whore
We got a safe in the trunk with money in a stack
With dice in the front and Brooklyn's in the back

No sleep 'til -

[repeat chorus]

Ain't seen the light since we started this band
M.C.A. get on the mic my man
Born and bred Brooklyn U.S.A.
They all me Adam Yauch but I'm M.C.A.
Like a lemon to a lime a lime to a lemon
I sip the def ale with all the fly women
Got limos, arena, TV shows
Autograph pictures and classy hos
Step off homes get out of my way
Taxing little girlies form here to L.A.
Waking up before I get to sleep
Cause I'll be rocking this party eight days a week


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

ok how are you doing that,theres no way you could get that, that fast


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

you gotta fight 4 your right to parrrrrttty love the boys dude


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

My 1st husbands nickname was jukebox cause he knew every song out there n I'm a quick study


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

got a little change in my pocket


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Georgia Satellites



Keep Your Hands To Yourself Lyrics



I got a little change in my pocket going jingle lingle ling
want to call you on the telephone baby I give you a ring
but each time we talk I get the same old thing
always no huggin no kissin until I get a wedding ring
my honey my baby don't put my love upon no shelf
she said don't give no lines and keep your hands to yourself 

Cruel baby baby baby why you want to treat me this way
you know I'm still your lover boy I still feel the same way
that's when she told me a story 'bout free milk and a cow 
and she said no huggin no kissin until I get a wedding vow 
my honey my baby don't put my love upon no shelf
she said don't hand me no lines and keep your hands to yourself 

you see I wanted her real bad and I was about to give in
that's when she started talkin' true love started talkin' about sin
I said honey I'll live with you for the rest of my life 
she said no huggin no kissin until you make me your wife
my honey my baby don't put my love on no shelf
she don't hand me no lines and keep your hands to yourself.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Status: Offline 









someone is NOT offline


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

"I got my twin glock .40s, cocked back
 Me and my homies, so drop that
 We rollin on twenties, with the top back
 So much money, you can't stop that
 Twin glock .40s, cocked back"


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

ludicrous


Ludacris Lyrics

Madden Theme Lyrics



Roll out! 

[repeat 6x] 
Roll out! Roll out! Roll out! Roll out! 

[Chorus - "roll out!" in background] 
I got my twin glock .40s, cocked back 
Me and my homies, so drop that 
We rollin on twenties, with the top back 
So much money, you can't stop that 
Twin glock .40s, cocked back 
Me and my homies, so drop that 
We rollin on twenties, with the top back 
So much money, you can't stop that 

Now where'd you get that platinum chain with them diamonds in it? 
Where'd you get that matchin Benz with them windows tinted? 
Who them girls you be with when you be ridin through? 
Man I ain't got nothin to prove, I paid my dues 
Breakin the rules, I shake fools while I'm takin 'em, whewwwww! 
Tell me who's your weed man, how do you smoke so good? 
You's a superstar boy, why you still up in the hood? 
What in the world is in that BAG, what you got in that BAG? 
A couple a cans a whoop ass, you did a good ass job of just eyein me, spyin me 

[Chorus] 

Man, that car don't come out until next year, where in the fuck did you get it? 
That's eighty-thousand bucks GONE, where in the fuck did you spend it? 
You must have eyes on your back, 'cause you got money to the ceiling 
And the bigger the cap, the bigger the peelin 
The better I'm feelin, the more that I'm chillin 
Winnin, drillin and killin the feelin 
Now who's that bucked-naked cook fixin three-coast meals? 
Gettin goosebumps when her body tap the six inch heels 
What in the world is in that ROOM, what you got in that ROOM? 
A couple a gats, a couple a knives, a couple of rats, a couple of wives 
Now it's time to choose 

[Chorus] 

Are you custom-made, custom-paid, or you just custom-fitted? 
Playstation 2 up in the ride and is that Lorenzo-kitted? 
Is that your wife, your girlfriend or just your main bitch? 
You take a pick, while I'm rubbin the hips, touchin lips to the top of the dick 
Now tell me who's your housekeeper and what you keep in your house? 
What about diamonds and gold, is that what you keep in your mouth? 
What in the world is in that CASE, what you got in that CASE? 
Get up out my face, you couldn't relate, wait to take place at a similar pace 
So shake, shake it 

[(Chorus) 1/2x] 

Get out my business, my biznass 
Stay the fuck up out my biznass, ah 
'Cause these niggas all up in my shit and it's my business, 
my biznass 
Stay the fuck up out my biznass, 'cause it's mine, oh mine 
My business, my biznass 
Stay the fuck up out my biznass 
'Cause these niggas all up in my shit.......[fade]


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

i love guns n im n ace shot 2


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

Smart,beautiful and you love guns...wow...my kind of girl


Will you merry me


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

sure


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

wooo hoo.......But you will have to live here in Phoenix


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

but if you get out of line you might find this under your pillow


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I love Phoenix


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Saw the rolling stones at the sun devil stadium . I remember seeing beautiful cactus in the desert on the way there vegas just had scrub


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

whats that kryptonite


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

yep i have tons just in case you start gettin 2 good at this game


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

what the hell is the name of the place sun d n sun angel stadiums are i forgot but know it was strange


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

well if you get out of line i will have to use this on you


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

all i can think of is kissime but that was florida


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

oooo a broom i love a man that does house workbut watch it the radioactive after effects of even small doses of kryptonite are nothing to laugh at


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

nice pic


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

www.rotten.com


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

been to that sight, got some crazy shit there


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

not for the meek thats for sure


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

got to im w a girlfried its important bin a few


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

ok last one, i got to head out This should be a hard one to get unless you are cheating somehow   

"Now daddy come first and daddy come next
 Daddy represent that Screwston, Tex
 Silly punks jealous of the S-P-Mex
 But your whole crew should be wearing Kotex
 I'ma get by and I'ma get high
 Thirteen five I'ma let my birds fly
 Everybody knows that my back is not dry
 If you say it is you a d-d-damn lie"


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

LONE STAR RIDAZ LYRICS
 MEXICAN RADIO LYRICS

(Spoken) 
Double 0  seven 
This is for you fellas 
Ha ha ha 
Something I cooked up the Dope House 
In my kitchen ha ha ha yeah 

(Rap begins) 
Broke Cadillacs never lie on raps 
Smoke killer herb till my lungs collapse 
Lost two grand last night shooting craps 
The I hit the Ritz and bought a few laps 
Just got a letter from my old best friend 
Doing twenty-five in the federal pen 
Gonna come but he said until then 
Could I look over his three children 
They wake em up at five am for Froot Loops 
Draped in white overalls and black boots 
Used to drive a Lac sipping gin and juice 
Now we need money for some chips and soups 
Run around town with a sack of rocks 
Polo shirt with the matching socks 
Mom I promise one day I'ma stop 
I'ma grow up and be a astro-naut 

Chorus 
I'm on the Mexican radio radio radio 
I'm on the Mexican I-Oh radio radio radio radio 
I'm on the Mexican radio radio radio 
I'm on the Mexican I-Oh radio radio radio radio 

Now daddy come first and daddy come next 
Daddy represent that's Houston Tex 
Feely punks jealous of the S.P. Mex 
But your whole crew should be wearing Kotex 
I'ma get by and I'ma get high 
Thirteen five I'ma let my birds fly 
Everybody knows that my back is not dry 

If you say it is you a d-d-damn lie 
Rolling through life like a tumbleweed 
I'm the young pres of my company 
Home catching hell cause I love my weed 
Baby can you please let your husband breathe 
Trying to dodge death and trying to dodge jail 
Old damn friends trying to do my gal 
People use to call me a bum from hell 
Laughed at my car when my muffler fell 

Chorus 

Kill another bud from the fat ass dime 
Gripping wood grain let the seat recline 
Got the Asian girl with the big behind 
Take her to the telly and she love me long time 
Remember when I begged you to buy my tapes 
Now I buy cribs on the sides of lakes 
Pray to the Lord and ask why they hate 
Cause they got the nuts the size of grapes 
Twenty-two inches on my twenty-two ton 
Even candy paint cost eighty-five hun 
Even if I'm in my swimming pool having fun 
Still I stay strapped with the waterproof gun 
I'm asking you please can you pray for me reverend 
When I die will I go to heaven 
Trying to count the tvs in my car I got eleven 
Pioneer raid one double 0 seven 

Chorus 

The day is here 
What up baby 
Hustle Town 
Two double 0 one hun 
And it just don't quit 
No it just don't quit


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

I don't know how you do it,I thought u would not get that one. Shit.....I will think of a hard one


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

im ready for ya bring it on


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

cute


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

i want 1 of them dancing like when they look like they're slapping n humping . its so funny


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

how about this one
[IMG2]http://www.horrorgifs.de/gifs/horrorgifs/comics/beavis006.gif[/IMG2]


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

i can't tell if he's liking it or not


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

rotten.com

That is a sick site Rock


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Who is that with the ball...Beavis or Butthead?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

sick is good but some of that goes too far- right now I'm looking up war crimes that is truly sick...


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

beavis is the blonde


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

That is what I mean...

They used to film deaths and put them on tape.  They called it "Faces of Death".  That was very sick and demented.  That is the kind of stuff they post on rotten.com.  The stuff in between like your pumpkin is ok.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

im thinking do I want to see the decapitation or not so far I think not


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

I think that is a good decision Rock.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I probably will later I've seen a lot of the faces of death stuff n autopsies, forensic science stuff


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Well its time I get my (_|_) in gear.   Today is cleaning day 
But I guess someone must do it


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Love a man that cleans...


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Hey now


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

AND loves cute little doggies


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Don't spread that around Rock....<shushhhhhhh>


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Yeah I like doggies too


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

See you a bit later Rock...Maybe we can play some more


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

k


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Hi Rock... Be right back... 

Have to toss a ham in oven for dinner.  Maybe we can play this tune game in a few.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Heres one for you know who
girl (dude) don't go away mad just go away


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

There ya go... I like that.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

some hair band ??? does it


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

That was said in a movie I watched I think


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

the band with Sebastian Bach does it maybe poison


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Shit I stumped myself 
Don't Go Away Mad (just Go Away)
Motley Crue
(Dr. Feelgood)

We could sail away
Or catch a freight train
Or a rocketship
Into outer space

Nothin' left to do
Too many things were said
To ever make it feel
Like yesterday did

Seasons must change
Separate paths - separate ways
If we blame it on anything
Let's blame it on the rain

I knew it all along
I'd have to write this song
Too young to fall in love
Guess we knew it all along

That's alright, that's Okey
We were walkin' through some youth
Smilin' through some pain
That's alright, that's Okey
Let's turn the page

My friends called today
Down from L.A.
They were shooting pool all night
Sleeping half the day
They said I could crash
If I could find my own way
I told them you were leaving
On a bus to go away

That's alright, that's Okey
We were two kids in love
Trying to find our way
That's alright, that's Okey
Held our dreams in our hands
Let our minds run away
That's alright, that's Okey
We were walkin' through some youth
Smilin' through some pain
That's alright, let's turn the page

And remember what I say girl
And it goes this way:

Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

I was born in a crossfire hurricane


----------



## supertech (Jun 20, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> the band with Sebastian Bach does it maybe poison


I named my first daughter after sebastian bach.I just put an a after his name....Sebastiana


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

cool nice name


----------

